# Anyone been so stuck...



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Has anyone ever been so stuck there seemed no way out? If so what did you do?

Five


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I've had my skeeter laying on its side with water on the other. Waited for the tide and dug everything out around it for 6 hours. I was VERY worried.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

beached my alweld nose into the sand in the lower colorado by the jetty on purpose and got out and walked the bank for flounder, just threw the anchor up in the grass.

when I got back it was on total dry land and hard sand at that, now what .................?

pop a cold one, keep fishing and a waited for the tide change.

funny thing was it freaked my fishing bud out really bad.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

This is my worst screwup. 
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=263795&page=35


----------



## Dustin Pfluger (Oct 12, 2012)

railbird said:


> This is my worst screwup.
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=263795&page=35


You set the bar high their idk if anyone's going to beat that.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

railbird said:


> This is my worst screwup.
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=263795&page=35


Oh my that's freakin awesome! I am in my truck on the beach shining my lights on mine as we speak. Since its a good 1000 yards to good water we're looking at airboat options...will try and get pics when the sun comes up. But yall made me feel a little better!

Five


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

By the way skeeter I'm VERY worried now! I feel pretty dumb for getting into this situation in the first place.

Five


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Lol. Mine took 2.5 hrs to walk it to a deeper spot and I fired up and drove right back across where I got stuck. If you can walk the bow back and forth you can get out if anything with a flat bottom boat.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Good luck 5 I would help if I was down there


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

daniel7930 said:


> Good luck 5 I would help if I was down there


Thanks man I appreciate that. Our plan was to go out at high tide...which is nowish....but I decided that it'd be dumb to go out in the middle of the night and try to get it unstuck....heck even if i could get it up on plane then navigating the shallows at 2 or 3 am doesn't sound all that appealing.

Any ideas would be welcomed.

Five


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Number_Five said:


> By the way skeeter I'm VERY worried now! I feel pretty dumb for getting into this situation in the first place.
> 
> Five


It will turn out well. We all feel for you but there is a lot of knowledge and great people on our coasts that will help out, and admit it or not there are a lot more here that have stuck their boats. Keep us posted.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I stuck two different tunnel hulls once each....First time we were close to POC and another fisherman (boat) helped me out.
Second time we were in Mesquite bay back in the early 90's and we were all alone for many many miles. Good thing there was four of us.
We just drug it to deeper water which wasnt too far away.
I never wanted to do that again and havent.
Never do I take those chances anymore, aint worth it.
You wont either again if your smart.
It may take an airboat and some long rope if you're stuck at high tide.
Thats the thing about boats like ours, they get you to take chances that you later wish you had not.
Good luck Five...


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks a lot guys...yeah i know most people have done it too, and oddly enough it makes me feel a little better...but not too much. 

I may have to dig a new cut in the ulm...call it five's cut! Lol!

I did send some airboat guides emails asking if they towed dumb ***' like me before but so far nothing...probably because I waited till this morning to contact them. Sea tow is going to be extremely painful if and when it comes to that.


Five


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

We're are you? I can possibly help if I know where you are we can figure something out. I didn't understand yesterday you needed aid. I'll send a pm so you can give me a call.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh no five! I pray your boat makes it to deeper water without incident today, bud! Please keep us posted.


----------



## 2013Shoalcat (Aug 1, 2012)

Have you got it out yet? Hope all went well everyone safe! Any pics?


----------



## obergrafeter (Sep 1, 2011)

Stuck my Tunnel and tried for a couple of hours to work it out. No luck so bit the bullet and called Sea Tow. Ouch!!! Belong to them now and next time it will be free.


----------



## jloh (May 20, 2009)

*Really stuck*

I ran my 18 Majek rfl onto sand bottom in mule slough, just 50 yds (or so I thought) from deep water. Got out of boat and water didn't reach toes of wading boot. Waited 6 hrs til high tide, water reached toes. No luck getting off. Spent night on boat and started calling for help in am. Old Mr. Richter and Chris Mapp came out in flounder boat w big anchor, 2x6's, and 4 in pvc pipe. Couldn't break the suction w flounder boat pulling, cranking lg anchor, and 2 guys prying stern w 2 by. Moved 20 yds in 3 hours. Getting late so left boat and crew came back at 2 am high tide. They couldn't break suction and had to pry it 200 yds till it floated. Bill was $2500. Good news was that the event was a "salvage" which insurance covered. Water pump was replaced also. 
I am more cautious now.

Good luck


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Call 9-1-1. :help:


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Any updates, FIVE....


----------



## Andco (Mar 7, 2009)

We walked an explorer tunnel high and dry with 2" PVC pipe about 150 yds easy once we got the pipe, couldn't budge it with 3 guys without pipe. Works good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Man I feel for you. I hope you got it off. Been thinking about it all day


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

mule slough is a cruel place... winter time low tide almost made it from big pocket to the entrance over by fish pond. 3 hour wait for the tide change and pushed it 50yds to deep water. 

it was a fun way to test a new prop and LWP till we hit the sandbar and kicked the motor up so i blew out.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm alive and boat is free! Driving back to Austin...details later.

Five


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Good for you. We await your full story. Rich


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Good number 5. Been there don't that.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

First thanks to all of yalls well wishes...made me feel a bit better during this whole ordeal.

Railbird...thanks for the pm and the phone conversation getting me some ideas on what to do, and for trying to wrangle up a posse! 

Brent Hopkins, guide for ace in the hole out of rockport who emailed me with other guys with airboats since his was out of commission. Not sure if he's on too cool or not, but that was too cool...look this guy up if you need a guide in the rockport area....never met the guy...but any guide that would respond without question is good in my book.

That's all for now...time for sleep.

Five


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Good deal! You are going
to sleep for a week.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Glad to hear you made it out.

I stuffed my 24 El Pescador onto dry land a couple years ago. Missed a turn running a tight channel in the back lakes of West G Bay. Boat was only a few yards from the water but it was sideways and it also weighs 2300lbs. I used my anchor and line to kedge the boat. I set the anchor, ran the line up to the bow eye, tied some loops in the anchor line and was able to set up a 4:1 purchase and just pulled and pulled and pulled. It only moved a foot or so at a time but I'd re-tie the loops and pull some more. I switched the line to the stern eye and repeated the slow and grueling tug o war. Eventually, pulled the boat right into the water and was off. This summary makes it sound easy but everyone of you that's stuffed a boat knows the truth.


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

I will push the boundaries of common sense way past the limits. But, my more than once salvation, a small trailer winch, with 30' of cable, I can stick my mud anchor up and winch my scooter over dry land. Neither fun nor fast, but it's gotten me out of some really bad jams. Might want to consider part of your equipment in the future.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

pmg good idea..and I have an extra winch around, too. What do you attach the winch to on the boat? Rich


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

I have a D ring coupler, just attach it to my bow eye. The "secret" is my mud anchor, a four foot piece of ground rod with a loop in the top, you can shove it down in the mud and it won't turn loose.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

If and when you get a chance...a pix of the magic mud anchor would be very much appreciated. I have a Bruce type anchor that I use on my yak, but something larger might do the job for my 16 ft skiff. 

Would love to see your invention.

thanks rich


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

*Full Monty*

Alright folks...after a decent nights sleep I'm ready to tell the story. Names of those involved have been changed to protect the innocent.

We decided to fish in the afternoon and went out and fished the drop off in Emmords, which yielded about 6 trout and a 27" black drum. We had to drop a buddy off at the place, near marker 37, because he was headed back to town to do some stuff. Well we were in the area so decided we'd give deadman's a shot.

When we were running over there we went through some pretty skinny stuff, knee deep to a sandpiper kinda stuff! So we get to Kate's hole without incident and begin to discuss whether this is Kate's hole, or Deadman's hole (not that it mattered other than pride). So in that vein we decided to go find deadman's hole....

At that point we begin to head north...and too far east for anyone with superior knowledge of the area. The boat is running fine, motor is jacked all the way up and trimmed out, I'm actually shocked at how well it's handling the water. Then...catch....then catch, catch.....man we gotta turn around and get out of here! Turn...catch, catch...run....catch, catch, catch.....stop!















I look at my buddy...."we are so screwed my friend!" This is about 4:45 (see start of this thread!) Saturday afternoon. We get out and assess the situation, and it is not good, the water isn't covering the top of my boot and we are on hard packed sand. We look around and for half a mile in all directions is the same thing...give or take 6-8 inches or so in pockets. We tried to move the boat with our backs and that wasn't happening, so we tilted the motor all the way in, jacked it all the way down lifting the boat, then trimming it out nudging it 3-6 inches every time. After about 10 of these while we were pushing got us 3 feet...maybe....we decided that doing this for a half a mile was not realistic.

At that point which was about 5:30 we decided to see what kind of help we could wrangle up. Well, being the optimist that I am, I didn't bring my cell with me as it was charging from the day before. All we had was my buddies phone, who we decided should keep it while I went back to the place to do some research. We were only about 400 yards from Mustang Island state park, this would be pretty easy, I'll just walk over to the office and call a cab. Ok we have a plan.

I get to shore and take a look around a family was playing with their dogs and kids to my left, "pretty featureless and difficult to recognize later", I thought, but went on anyway as I didn't want to bother the family and it was beginning to dusk. As I walked I assumed I may come up on a road of some sort that had some signage kinda pointing the shortest route to civilization. This is from not being knowledgeable about an area...Mustang Island on the bay side is far from organized...it is trails, animal, 4 wheeler and a "road" that takes many different directions. I decided not to trust the "road" and walk in the most direct way to the highway I could. This, in hindsight, was in fact he right thing to do. About a mile and a half later I get to the highway, in my wading gear, and proceed to walk back to the offices. As I'm walking into the driveway the family that was playing on the beach pulls up and says, "man we've been looking for you to see if you needed help!" I explained that I didn't want to intrude on their family outing, but they insisted on helping me by taking me to my truck, and not taking a dime in gas money.

We get to my truck and they offer again to help me, by directing me into where they had been hanging out....which was no small matter as I found out in the next hour or so.

We get into the park and begin to drive around on the "road", meandering this way and that...to be honest I was really turned around in there! Even Brian, the good samaritan, lost the exact "road" he was just at and very familiar with! Brian and his family leave, but not before giving me their number and instructions to call if I needed anything....great people!

Now to find the boat and my buddy who's been hanging out since this all began....called and said, "turn on and off the anchor light so I can find you, and I'll flash the truck lights". The anchor light idea was a joke, with Corpus in the background, but he did see the truck lights. "Just hang out for a few more minutes, we're calling around to see if we can get anyone out", but tonight was shot. Called back, "ok, I'm going to walk out with the Q-beam and come get you". Eventually we got together, and carried the good equipment with us back to the truck, leaving the boat on the flat with the anchor light on, power pole down, and anchor out...what!? just in case!

Got completely turned around getting out of the park so that took twice as long as it should have.

Thought briefly about coming out at high tide at 3 am...that's the end of this paragraph.

Woke up the next day ready to get this done...talked to Railbird..emailed a few guides, but it was difficult to track down an airboat...and even if we did I had my doubts. Went back to the park, and found our way through much easier in the daylight.









Called sea tow as they were looking like the only possible solution to salvaging the boat...otherwise it would still be there...of that I have no doubt.

We get to the boat and the water level is about 2 inches higher that the day before! Holy cow we can move the boat a little, could we get it out!? Well the answer was sadly no, even with 10" under me in the deep area I couldn't get the boat on plane, and 95% of the area was still too shallow for floatation.









Sea to arrives on scene, but the closest they can get is in Corpus Christi Bay. I see a guy walking out with a rope in his hand, and with all the ducks on the water it looked like an exposed reef...luckily it was just ducks...and what could mostly be described as dry land. I walk out to meet the guy, and start helping bring the rope out....not enough rope...BY A LONG SHOT! Had to wait for second boat to bring two more spools of rope...a total of ~2500' I believe. Long story short they mess around for what seems like forever...at $5 a minute...everything seems like forever, and they get my boat out of peril.















Then we politely discuss the time allotted for salvage retrieval and the like for the next hour or so...then we are done and on the way home.

That's Five's story of getting so stuck.....

1. Always bring your cell phone (fully charged)
2. Recognize when you are not an area expert and leave more challenging areas for when you have someone who knows the area with you.
3. Recognize good folks when the present themselves to you and express your gratitude...without them the world would be a much harsher place.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm glad that you're safe and home.

There is no shame in getting stuck. We've all done it (me more than others). The leason I learned after spending the night on the boat with my family years ago - TOW INSURANCE!! I use mine A LOT, unfortunately.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> I'm glad that you're safe and home.
> 
> There is no shame in getting stuck. We've all done it (me more than others). The leason I learned after spending the night on the boat with my family years ago - TOW INSURANCE!! I use mine A LOT, unfortunately.


Thanks man!

Ha! I actually think some of us think it's kinda a right of passage, or fun to test the limits of out equipment!

I feel you, I will be getting some sort of tow insurance soon, but they said even if I had it, this one would still have been a "salvage op" and would have cost a lot anyway.

Five


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Ya ain't been around if you ain't been aground!


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Glad you made it out five........if i had been in rockport this past weekend i would have been glad to help. 

I hope the wallet bite wasnt toooooo bad. Good thing it did not happen in one of those protected sea grass areas ....a ticket on top of all that would have been a real back breaker.

Check your marine policy out. Many of them have some level of tow coverage....may help some.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks Bolt...yeah it did hurt the wallet...bad. I am in communication with the insurance guys as we speak. Since this was considered a "salvage" job, I'm really hoping there is coverage there.

If the boat wasn't retrieved, it would still be there now.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Well five at least we all "NOW" know one place where an SVT will not run......just glad you guys are alright....


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

WOW, what a story......Those flats are not for everyone.
Glad you got your boat out.......Its a beauty.
But sad you had to pay through the nose to do so.
I wish you coulda got ahold of an airboat.
That is some monster flat you were on.......probably full of redfish when the tides high enough.
I learned my lesson way back in about 92", You have now learned yours.
Dont travel unfamiliar flats.
I was young back in my south texas days and walked most of those flats throwing top waters, before I ran them.
And if I was in doubt, I idled across.......I didnt care how long they took to cross .
I wasnt getting stuck again.
Thats a nightmare..............as you now know.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Glad you got out been there done that, Shallow Sport would have made it no problem and maybe Baby Cat not kidding.:walkingsm


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Glad you got out been there done that, Shallow Sport would have made it no problem and maybe Baby Cat not kidding.:walkingsm


Sounds like a challenge, I'll drive out where I was, do a "tide check" for repeatability...then you can drive your shallow sport, or anyone else's boat stupid enough to let you try it..to see if it'll make it. :biggrin:

We can even get airboats ready...you know....just in case. 

The pics I took were the next day, and the water had risen by about 2" - 2.5" overnight...the day I bottomed out the water didn't cover the top of my boot...about 3" for 100 yards. The prop scar you see is a huge circle, I took the pic of the boat from within it.

Let me know when you're ready, we'll all hang out on the shore, it has a great view!

Five


----------



## Kitchen Pass (Apr 4, 2011)

I know that area and it's lack of water. You almost need wheels under the boat. I have seen many a boat leave CC bay headed to the bridge only to find trouble. I have also seen a few cross that spit puddle WOT. Know your boat, know your waterways.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Number_Five said:


> Sounds like a challenge, I'll drive out where I was, do a "tide check" for repeatability...then you can drive your shallow sport, or anyone else's boat stupid enough to let you try it..to see if it'll make it. :biggrin:
> 
> We can even get airboats ready...you know....just in case.
> 
> ...


I think I will join you on the shore five. I will leave my baby cat anchored up safe and we can watch mr copano get that v SS of his stuck better than he did in swan lake last year.LOL
My BC can run in maybe 3" but it won't float in it and I don't want to see how good a sea tow membership is just to prove I am stupid.:help:
I will pass on this challenge for sure. :cheers:
Let just move along and let this drop....k?


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

boltmaster said:


> I think I will join you on the shore five. I will leave my baby cat anchored up safe and we can watch mr copano get that v SS of his stuck better than he did in swan lake last year.LOL
> My BC can run in maybe 3" but it won't float in it and I don't want to see how good a sea tow membership is just to prove I am stupid.:help:
> I will pass on this challenge for sure. :cheers:
> Let just move along and let this drop....k?


Just kidding.:biggrin: Also i will pay if your Tinker Toy/ Half Boat will run in Exactly 3" of water measured out with a ruler. You may be able to run in 3" but go across the bay when the wind is blowing 15+. At least i can run in 5" and go across the bay when the wind is blowing in the same boat HA Carry on, let's here some more getting stuck stories.

<<Sport Master<<


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

wow,

you said you were stuck , that was epic, glad you got out before a hard norther


----------



## 2013Shoalcat (Aug 1, 2012)

Cool story. All I know is it does suk to be stuk. I've done it, not as bad as some of your stories, but been there done that don't want the tshirt. Funny thing about my stuck was my bro in law was in the CG and he wouldn't even come help, that was our first call and he could see us from the station. He couldn't help us and I knew that but thought he could pull a few strings but no. Had a large offshore boat pull me to the channel luckily, didn't wait too long. If you have seen the picture of the Dargle 25 Kat on a dry sandbar, that was me but in a 21 Dargle Scout, same sandbar.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Just kidding.:biggrin: Also i will pay if your Tinker Toy/ Half Boat will run in Exactly 3" of water measured out with a ruler. You may be able to run in 3" but go across the bay when the wind is blowing 15+. At least i can run in 5" and go across the bay when the wind is blowing in the same boat HA Carry on, let's here some more getting stuck stories.
> 
> <<Sport Master<<


You guys crack me up! I love hearing these stories, it is therapeutic in a way.

Now that we 're talking about view's from the shoreline though...I couldn't possibly think of a better venue than that shoreline for watching people test how skinny their boat will run...really...it has a great view!

The water is constant throughout the day, with one tide days, which are the norm down there, and could be rulered to the hard sand bottom. We would just need airboats....like 2 or 3 of them to pull us off the sand if we got stuck.

BBQ on the beach and radio people to come in for their run with a flag you have to circle, that would be the control depth your boat would have to run in.

If we could pull something like that off without boats being stranded, a day like that sure would turn that bad memory good!

Five


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Glad you got off the sand bro! How much stretch does 2500 feet of tow rope have?

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Number_Five said:


> Sounds like a challenge, I'll drive out where I was, do a "tide check" for repeatability...then you can drive your shallow sport, or anyone else's boat stupid enough to let you try it..to see if it'll make it. :biggrin:
> 
> We can even get airboats ready...you know....just in case.
> 
> ...


I won't take my shallow sport in that I don't know my boat that well to try that. Glade u got out.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

It would be a perfect place, because of the hard sand. I would have been happy to run out there and toss some pvc pipe to him. The only problem was hard sand. Its not very forgiving and when the boat starts hitting bottom, you are done. What you guys are talking about would give the sea grass nuts a stroke. It could only be successful with some very powerful air boats. 

More than likely a wider turn with slightly less urgency would have allowed you to escape without getting stuck. Also believe it or not trimming down slightly while turning very slowly would have been the right strategy.

I will stick to softer slicker bottoms for shallow test runs. I have learned my lesson over hard sand.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

railbird said:


> It would be a perfect place, because of the hard sand. I would have been happy to run out there and toss some pvc pipe to him. The only problem was hard sand. Its not very forgiving and when the boat starts hitting bottom, you are done. *What you guys are talking about would give the sea grass nuts a stroke*. It could only be successful with some very powerful air boats.
> 
> More than likely a wider turn with slightly less urgency would have allowed you to escape without getting stuck. Also believe it or not trimming down slightly while turning very slowly would have been the right strategy.
> 
> I will stick to softer slicker bottoms for shallow test runs. I have learned my lesson over hard sand.


Smack...surprisingly little! Now I wondered how much that rope weighed and what the force was of the 15 mph wind that was blowing across it was!

Thanks everyone, it was one heck of a tale to tell! I told my buddy we were VERY luck to have it be so close to civilization...some of the area we fish down south are very far from anything! These types of situations can not be taken too lightly.

Man Railbird there's no grass of consequence back there! Heck that's the flat of death! LOL

That would be fun as heck though...the main reason is people wouldn't need to be on boats to watch...the exact opposite...lawn chairs and BBQ pits for a saturday of stupidity.

You are right, they'd have to be strong airboats to get people out. We'd have to clarify some rules, like:

1. No deep V's
2. You must participate in getting your boat unstuck

etc...etc...etc...

Five


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm game I have the perfect little pit lol


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

I will put up $500 for the winner.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

daryl1979 said:


> I'm game I have the perfect little pit lol


Sweet Daryl! What no checkin how skinny a boat will run!? Spectators are great!

Wasn't there a "Let's get an airboat forum" thread started not too long ago? Need to contact those guys and see what they think about towing people out, or get the guides that run duck hunting operations to use their boats for an "after season" event! You never know, heck they may even be able to drum up some business for the following year

Five


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Sounds like a party


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

shooks said:


> I will put up $500 for the winner.


Now this is getting interesting!

Would there be an "entry fee" to facilitate on site airboats capable of towing?

20 boats at $50 is a thousand bucks for an airboat to hire!



> daniel7930 Sounds like a party


It does sound like a party...get all the Tran Sport, Shoalwaters, Shallow Sport, Majek, Haynie, SCB and all other makes of boats owners out for a day of skinny running...

Then have BBQ on the beach with portable pavilion style tents for shade.

Heck reminds me of the old days when LCRA lowered Lake Austin and a tow truck would sit at boat town and wait...then the high school kids with their mudders would show up...run in the drained laake to see how long they could make it, then pay the tow truck $50 bucks to haul their butts out of there, then go right back in!

If only...that would be fun.

Five


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

So glad you guys and your boat are all safe and back home now. Have a cold beer and laugh about it now.

It could have been worse on the wallet? See below.

http://www.newson6.com/Global/story.asp?S=13186503


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm down for a show down... We need to have a trophy made also.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow..ATX I actually thought for a while that was the way I was going to have to get towed out...by air!

T.A.B.....we really need to determine what the criteria for winning is first:

Progressively shallower until you're either running on dry land or stuck?

Do we need classes/divisions? (24 - 20 foot) (19 - 15 foot) (<15')...I know I don't want to compete against a little 10' jet drive scooter!

Would we have, "3" is something to be proud of" on the trophy?

Five


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Texas flats shoot out. Would be fun to see all these manufactures prove the claims and see who prevails. TSWF Magazine boat review! Set a course and run them all.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

I'd buy that for a dollar!


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Ill Throw in the flag if its gets below 5 or 6 inches lol


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

If its done right it could be flagged and run progressively shallower until it runs straight into bare dirt. A good measure is a reduction in depth by about an inch every 200 yds. That would be a pure distance measurement and the boat that went the farthest down the course wins. The best way would be for a boat to get progressively shallower over hard white sand until about 1" for the last 200 yards and then fall off into a deeper channel so the winner would not have to be towed.

That way i could go first and sit in the channel and have a few beers and watch the show..


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

railbird said:


> If its done right it could be flagged and run progressively shallower until it runs straight into bare dirt. A good measure is a reduction in depth by about an inch every 200 yds. That would be a pure distance measurement and the boat that went the farthest down the course wins. The best way would be for a boat to get progressively shallower over hard white sand until about 1" for the last 200 yards and then fall off into a deeper channel so the winner would not have to be towed.


That area is set up just like that...except the sand isn't quite white! There is a drop (about 3' deep) after a bar that is .5" deep (the bar is .5" deep), but the prolem is the bar is WIDE...30 - 40 yards.

What about an area designated for testing your ability to pop the boat up? Towed in to the designated areas of different depths...up to 12" if you could find it. You could do it by time, but I don't think that has the same affect.

Also would we want any maneuverability in the course, like you have to make a 360 turn and head back out? This could test something I could not do, and could teach for later.

We would seriously need an entry fee of some sort to cover some expenses, unless the airboat guys wanted some exposure...I know one of the guides I emailed is planning on getting a group of towing airboat guides together to start a little business...this would be GREAT exposure for them!

Five


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm in boys....and I know I don't have the shallowest running rig, but always up for a good scrape!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

2013Shoalcat said:


> Cool story. All I know is it does suk to be stuk. I've done it, not as bad as some of your stories, but been there done that don't want the tshirt. Funny thing about my stuck was my bro in law was in the CG and he wouldn't even come help, that was our first call and he could see us from the station. He couldn't help us and I knew that but thought he could pull a few strings but no. Had a large offshore boat pull me to the channel luckily, didn't wait too long. If you have seen the picture of the Dargle 25 Kat on a dry sandbar, that was me but in a 21 Dargle Scout, same sandbar.


Must be the one people hit coming out of south bay. We ran into some guys last summer on that bar. And it was a scout also, heck it may have been you.


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Glad you got off the sand bro! How much stretch does 2500 feet of tow rope have?
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


Thats a special rope made of Dyneema that doesn't have much stretch. 10% at 50% of breaking strength and 30% stretch at 100%. If thats 5/8 line which is what we use its breaking strength is 52,000 lbs. I doubt a pair of outboards will every produce that much pull.


----------



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

If you build it, I will come... I don't know if I have the shallowest sled on the island but I've been pretty impressed with what she'll run in. This sounds like a fun weekend no matter what!


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

do the top 5 get a new prop. if so im in!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Well you all better do this in a place where there will be enough room for spectators because if you all pull it off and get the builders with the claims to put their boat specs to test in this type of event, and good luck with that, there will be a lot of spectators, including me.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

I'll bring a cooler full of beer and the Magma grill for brats!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Heck yeah!


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

ReelWork said:


> I'll bring a cooler full of beer and the Magma grill for brats!


Now I'm interested!!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

ReelWork said:


> I'll bring a cooler full of beer and the Magma grill for brats!


I'm suddenly game for this event.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Where will this be held? I may want too see this...


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Guys I think I need to start a new thread with this being the theme...and really hash out what the details of this could be....I'm envisioning this to be pretty big event...completely unsanctioned in any way.

But who knows maybe we could get some business sponsors and boat builders to come. The only thing is that the road to get to this section of Mustang Island park is a little rough...I assume that most people that would want to watch or participate would be able to traverse the road in.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Sorry for the double post but I also spoke with a marine biologist....perks of my line of work...who did his graduate work on prop scars, and he said the sand flat I'm referring to would have little to no adverse affect considering the difficulty in which sea grasses foothold process is.

He also said he probably wouldn't "ask" for permission either!

Five


----------



## potbellystallion (Aug 15, 2005)

Can someone post up on google earth where this flat is? Thanks.


----------



## Specsniper (Jul 26, 2004)

^^This


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

yellowskeeter said:


> Heck yeah!





capfab said:


> Now I'm interested!!





ATX 4x4 said:


> I'm suddenly game for this event.





patwilson said:


> Where will this be held? I may want too see this...


Perhaps we need to have a separate meeting, sort of a dry (or wet) run of the beer and brats. :rotfl:


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Sounds like fun 


Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

